# Breeding and Titles/Shows



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

So my last post was asking about using my future male shep as a stud with titles (will not even get him for 2-4 years). I know I want to get his CGC, and even if I decide not to stud him out (see previous thread), I am going to adore him and put him in sports or show, possibly both, if for no reason except to increase our bond and just have fun! But I have a few questions (as always).

1.) How likely is it to find a dog (imported or not) who will succeed in SchH and show?
2.) How does having titles/wins in show and sport effect breeding?
3.) About how likely is it for a breeder to lift a limited registration if the male I get shows signs of having something to offer to the GSD genepool? 
4.) I know that a dog must be unaltered for show, is the same true for SchH? I haven't seen it mentioned so far in my research but I wanted to ask lol.
5.) What are your personal thoughts on doing show and SchH (or another sport)?

Also- I understand that achieving any of this is going to take time, dedication, money, and a close bond with my future boy. And I am readily willing to do whatever it takes.


Previous thread- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/181970-curious-opinions.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

3) When I was shopping, most breeders I talked to sold on limited registration but you could get it lifted if you did x, y, and z, usually involving hips, elbows, and some sort of performance title. There may be a small fine to AKC, I forget. 

4) Altered dogs can do Schutzhund.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I highly recommend you get a mentor and ask them these questions.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> 1.) How likely is it to find a dog (imported or not) who will
> succeed in SchH and show?
> *You're best bet is to go to a breeder that breeds, trains, titles, trials at high level, and gets conformation ratings on his or her dogs. They will be breeding with the goal of producing dogs that will succeed in both.
> *
> ...


Also, if you want to show, only intact males are allowed. If the breeder you are interested in only sells on limited, talk to them about your plans on showing, and that you would need to get a puppy on full for that very reason, and chances are they will make an exception for you.
But you would have to be able to show them that you are serious about showing/training/titling. The best way to do that is to already have a background and history of being involved in dog sports and activities. You can get involved in a number of things even if you don't already have a purebred or registered dog. And if you plan on doing Schutzhund and showing, then you should already have contacts with a SchH club or a Kennel club that you can use as references. The reason is that anyone could call up the breeder and say that they want an intact dog for showing, but they are lying, they just want an intact dog because they want a dog to breed and sell their puppies. So you need to be able to show the breeder that you are serious about your plans, have proof that you are serious, not just "planning" on something in the future.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Chris and Em- GREAT advice.  Thank you! I am already involved with a showing club, thanks to a friend of mine  I'll check out the local SchH clubs as well (needed to do this anyways to see if I would ENJOY the sport as much as I enjoy watching it). It isn't a guarantee (or entirely likely) that I will breed in the end, but I want to know as much as possible so that I don't do something stupid lol. 

Gsd Fan- A mentor would probably be nice, but I love asking in the forum because of the broad scale of knowledgeable people who can all give me different opinions and insights.


----------

